# How much do you weigh?



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Thraed title says it all.

I'm 7 stone. Yay for underweightedness, having arms just a little bit wider than the bones inside and being able to see your ribs!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 20, 2008)

I dunno. 90 pounds, maybe. Darn my metabolism. -_-


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 20, 2008)

62 pounds. That's even small for kids my age.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

110.

...Wow, I suddenly got heavier. O_O


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 20, 2008)

132

:P (I'm pretty sure that's the norm for 15 year old's. Right?)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Eeh. How many pounds in a stone again?

Either way, by BMI is 15.7, which is way underweight.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 20, 2008)

Castform if I was your mother I'd be stuffing food down your throat. :S That's just worrying.

I'm about nine stones, which is about average for my height~


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 20, 2008)

~70kg

fuck pounds


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Aaah. Oh dear. I had it wrong. My BMI is _14.55_.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 20, 2008)

Around 190 pounds (don't say a word).


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Just out of interest, Foxsundance, how old are you?


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 20, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Just out of interest, Foxsundance, how old are you?


Fourteen.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooooh dear.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 20, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Ooooh dear.


Yeah, I know.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

A little over 200 pounds, I think. Trying to lose it gradually.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 20, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> ~70kg
> 
> fuck pounds


this

and opal how the fuck are you only five kilos under my weight

I weigh 74 kg atm but I lost six kilograms thanks to the illness

(I weigh like 160 pounds I guess, but you have to take into account I am 6'4")

my bme is like 20


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 20, 2008)

83 pounds. I'm only 5" 2' and 15 years old so... Yeah, I think that's average. Right?


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 20, 2008)

Eh, I don't know my wait, and I really am afraid to look, not to mention the fact that I'm not exactly the average weight 7th grader, lets just say I might ways as much as a fifteen year olds average....well, maybe more... ok a lot more..


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 20, 2008)

I haven't weighed myself in ages, but I'm average for my age, but over for my height. Nine, maybe ten stone? I dunno.
I should probably do something about that, but I'm far too lazy :3


----------



## PrimusGod (Jul 20, 2008)

Like around 80 to 85lbs. It's because of these pills I have to take to make me act like a normal human. xD


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 20, 2008)

8D *Magikarpslap*


----------



## nastypass (Jul 20, 2008)

~110-ish I think?

(also wtf what are these stones you are talking about and how heavy are they.  >:B)


----------



## Belmont (Jul 20, 2008)

202 lbs. i guess thats normal.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

I think I gave ZC too many hugs... D:


----------



## Zeph (Jul 20, 2008)

Walker said:


> ~110-ish I think?
> 
> (also wtf what are these stones you are talking about and how heavy are they.  >:B)


A stone is a British weight measurement. It's approximately 14 pounds.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 20, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> A stone is a British weight measurement. It's approximately 14 pounds.


Walker may have been joking... *coughhackcough*

Oh, I'm 113, 5' 9", and 15 yrs old.  Pretty thin.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

I way 6.5 stones, and I'm about 5 feet tall. I'm underweight, and no matter how much food I eat, I don't get heavier. Probably because I do a lot of exercise and things like that.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 20, 2008)

At least 154 pounds/11 stone/70kg

overweight for my height woohoo


----------



## Rayquaza (Jul 20, 2008)

Like 108 pounds, and I'm like 5' 3''. BUT I'M ONLY 10 YEARS OOOOOLD, AND I'M A GIRL! D:


----------



## nastypass (Jul 20, 2008)

Corsoth Arcole said:


> Walker may have been joking... *coughhackcough*


Actually no... I am unfamiliar with you silly british people's units of measurement (other than the meter, sorta) . D:


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Jul 20, 2008)

Like 140ish. I'm 14 and like 5' 10" so averageish.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 20, 2008)

like... somewhere between 110 and 100 pounds. I think that's average for my hight and age...


----------



## Zamiel (Jul 20, 2008)

I weigh 230 lbs 
I'm also 6'5'' 
17 yrs of age


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 21, 2008)

Walker said:


> Actually no... I am unfamiliar with you silly british people's units of measurement (other than the meter, sorta) . D:


Stones are only used for people-scales (as opposed to scaled you'd use in the kitchen) anymore. We're just seriously retro like that X3


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2008)

105 pounds last time I checked... I'm 17 and around 5 feet tall, is it normal? D: My mom keeps saying I'm freakishly skinny, so...


----------



## 87 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jolty said:


> At least 154 pounds/11 stone/70kg
> 
> overweight for my height woohoo


i weigh 155

hooray for overweightness


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm around 160, at 5'4". *joins the pool of overweightedness people*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, I lost A LOT of weight. According to this scale, I'm 121 pounds. (8.6 stones/54.9 kgs) I'm 5' 0". Holy crap, I have not weighed that much since I was 9 years old. My pants don't even fit me any more, they're too large. I lost nearly 20 to 15 pounds. Yeah. Damn. (Maybe that scale is broken...? ;;Is in a state of disbelief;;)


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

O.o You been working out? *heyhey*


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 21, 2008)

106 pounds. O-o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2008)

Alexi said:


> O.o You been working out? *heyhey*


Not much. (I do exercise, but it's not intense or anything. And I don't do it that frequently.) I just haven't been eating as much as I used to. That and according to some people, I'm "growing into a more womanly figure." XD


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

O.O Do you have "curves in all the right places"? XP


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2008)

According to them (AKA: My mom), I do. XDXD ;;Amused;;


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

I can tell you, I've got curves.....But that's never a good sign on a guy. >.>;;; XD


----------



## Minish (Jul 21, 2008)

Around 8 stone, around 112 pounds. Which is like eight pounds underweight for my age, but I have a medium frame so it's all good. :D



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Not much. (I do exercise, but it's not intense or anything. And I don't do it that frequently.) I just haven't been eating as much as I used to. That and according to some people, I'm "growing into a more womanly figure." XD


WHOA. My mum does this all the time. XD She'll just stop and stare at me and go, 'you're growing into such a womanly figure.' or 'you're so pretty!'

Which is, er, okay, kind of nice but seriously, she does it way too much. I remember she went to my sister, 'isn't she pretty?' and my sister just went 'o_0'.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> WHOA. My mum does this all the time. XD She'll just stop and stare at me and go, 'you're growing into such a womanly figure.' or 'you're so pretty!'
> 
> Which is, er, okay, kind of nice but seriously, she does it way too much. I remember she went to my sister, 'isn't she pretty?' and my sister just went 'o_0'.


Hurr, my mum does that sometimes, but then ruins it completely by calling herself fat all the time, when she's absolutely tiny and I've weighed more than her since I was about 11 >.>


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 21, 2008)

Zamiel said:


> I weigh 230 lbs
> I'm also 6'5''
> 17 yrs of age


About the same for me too, except I'm 22;)


----------



## spaekle (Jul 21, 2008)

Last time I weighed myself, I was about 113 lbs. My BMI's average, but I look pretty skinny.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 21, 2008)

80 pounds/5.7 stones(yay conversions.)
4'8"
14
OH GOD I'M TINY. Although my BMI is a little below average at 17.9.

It could be worse. I could still weigh 56 pounds from not this past year but the year before that. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 22, 2008)

Alexi said:


> I can tell you, I've got curves.....But that's never a good sign on a guy. >.>;;; XD


Oh, but that doesn't matter. Curves are awesome. XD



Cirrus said:


> Around 8 stone, around 112 pounds. Which is like eight pounds underweight for my age, but I have a medium frame so it's all good. :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it's sort of embarassing, isn't it? Moms. She says that I'm pretty too. But my sister's all: "Stop being self-conscious! Mom's right, you _are_ pretty." And they double-team me. I'm all: "Argh, noooo~! Be quiet~!"



Dannichu said:


> Hurr, my mum does that sometimes, but then ruins it completely by calling herself fat all the time, when she's absolutely tiny and I've weighed more than her since I was about 11 >.>


Oh wow, my mom does that too. But she's weighed more than me my whole life. It's still terrible when your mom says stuff like that, isn't it?


----------



## Alexi (Jul 22, 2008)

> Oh, but that doesn't matter. Curves are awesome. XD


Fwee~



> She says that I'm pretty too. But my sister's all: "Stop being self-conscious! Mom's right, you are pretty."


Wish my mom would tell me that. XD


----------



## Koji (Jul 22, 2008)

I am about 130 pounds/59 kg and I'm about 5'10". That's average for my age and height right?


----------



## Eevee (Jul 23, 2008)

5'9  185

carry it well but lollll fatty


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a 16-year-old five-foot eleven-inches male. I weigh 120 pounds.

Yeah.

My doctor says I'm very underweight. I never do anything physically strenuous, so I have absolutely no body mass.

I wish I were fat instead of a toothpick. At least if I were fat, people wouldn't try to snap me in half. =(


----------



## Alexi (Jul 23, 2008)

>> <<;;;

*snaps Driftloon in half*


----------



## Morbid (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine's usually around 9 stone, and I'm nearly 17. I'm not really sure how good or bad that is, I've got very little body fat so any extra weight is from either muscle mass or hair (lol). I have a weird metabolism tbh I have to eat absolutely insane amounts of food to put on weight lol.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 23, 2008)

9 stone, and how tall are you? you sound lol underweight


----------



## Morbid (Jul 23, 2008)

Just under six foot. :S lol


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

8 stone. I'm not entirely proud of that.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

I've probably already said this, but I'm 5'9".


----------



## Fredie (Jul 24, 2008)

I weigh 8 stone and 10 pounds (122 pounds) which is about 55.5kg and I am 5ft 7.5 inches which is 171cm which makes my BMI 18.8 which is pretty good for my age.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 24, 2008)

95kg.
210 lbs.


----------



## @lex (Jul 24, 2008)

Now, I totally respect pounds, but stones suck.

Also, I haven't weighed myself for some time, so I'll just take the number it usually is...

85 kg
or
187 lbs.

I am a little fat, and a little muscular. It adds up :P


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

I think about 80-85. I'm 12.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm 100 lbs, I'm 12 and I'm 5' 1". Pretty good. :D


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, about.. 113 pounds? And I'm 5'1'' so I'm fairly average-ish? Yes.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 25, 2008)

The last time I weighed myself (which was quite the while ago), I was 105 lbs. At the time, I was four feet, eleven and three quarters inches tall, and I still am =P

I think I'm gaining weight ):


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm 180, 5'10", and 13.  T___T;;


----------

